# Seachem prime nitrate detox?



## Vanish (24 Mar 2013)

I've just purchased some seachem prime and have noticed that it states on the label that it detoxifies nitrates. Now I am EI dosing my aquarium, and carrying out a weekly 50% water change. Will the prime. Cause issues with nitrate levels in the water column, or am I just being paranoid.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Mar 2013)

Yes, you are just being paranoid. Ignore the statement and carry on.

Cheers,


----------



## Vanish (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks for that.


----------



## ian_m (24 Mar 2013)

Yes it does remove nitrates but as you are only using it at water changes you are hopefully removing nitrates from the tap water rather than the tank water.


----------

